# Resin 4



## Remington (Aug 18, 2013)

Ports have the web server Resin 3, but not 4.  Is there a license issue with 4?


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2013)

Remington said:
			
		

> Ports have the web server Resin 3, but not 4.  Is there a license issue with 4?


Probably, yes. From the looks of it, Resin 4 appears to be proprietary software that may be evaluated for free for a limited period of time but thereafter requires purchasing a license.


----------



## Remington (Aug 18, 2013)

They have an open source Resin 4 Servlet Container under GPL. This does not require commercial license.


----------



## fonz (Aug 18, 2013)

In that case you could either try to build it yourself from the original source or ask on the freebsd-ports@ mailing list whether someone can port it (or might already be working on it).


----------

